# Mask fogging with cro magnon forehead



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I have a forehead like a caveman, and it seems like with every mask I've tried the window presses against my forehead and gets fogged. Whether the fogging has anything to do with that, I don't know; but I haven't been able to solve the fogging issue yet. I've used anti fog gel, washed the mask thoroughly, used toothpaste, and spit in it, all to no avail. Does anyone else have this problem? Should I be looking for a new mask? I currently have the Tusa Visio Pro.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Get a smaller noggin


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

No way, it keeps the rain out of my eyes.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Where did you get the mask?....If its new, and it came from MBT, they will trade it out for you....for something that fits better.
You MAY need a larger volume mask...BUT FIRST : try loosening the strap....it may be too tight. It should only be tight enough to just keep it on your face ....too much tension will push the glass against your face, and cause leaks. 
Next.....CLEAN it AGAIN....with TARTAR CONTROL toothpaste....get in there and polish the inside of the glass with your fingertip. The manufacturer may have used a silicone coating and you need to polish it off. Regular toothpaste does not work because it does not have the polishing particles in it.
Once you do those things....try it again....use defog before the dive....rub it in good, then rinse....next use spit to clear it again just before you roll in.
If these tips don't work , then it IS the mask or the fit....and you will have to get another mask that fits you better.
Good luck, a fogging mask will ruin a great dive!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I did get the mask at MBT, but it's not new. I bought it at the end of last year and I've put a few dives on it. I will try loosening the strap and cleaning with different toothpaste, along with all of your other suggestions. Hopefully that will help...I haven't had a dive yet that my mask didn't fog to some degree.

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I've also used soft scrub instead of toothpaste to get the coating off the lens...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Since I have a Neanderthal forehead, I feel your pain (literally). The only mask that does not leak and mash my forehead is the Riffe frameless mask. I bought mine at "The Reef" dive shop in Orange Beach.

You may find something useful here: 8 ways to prevent a mask from fogging

C-Clear is the best goo out there for defogging. Buy the stuff in the cups, not the spray.

Most fogging is caused by sweat on your face. To reduce the sweat in your mask, try to keep your workload down. I know this sounds bizarre, but you can also put antiperspirant (non-scented & hypoallergenic) on your face, when all else fails.

Whack 'um


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I just ordered a bunch of C-Clear defog, if anyone wants some. I don't think any of our local dive shops carry it.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Since I have a Neanderthal forehead, I feel your pain (literally). The only mask that does not leak and mash my forehead is the Riffe frameless mask. I bought mine at "The Reef" dive shop in Orange Beach.
> 
> You may find something useful here: 8 ways to prevent a mask from fogging
> 
> ...


Wow, great information! Thanks! I am definitely going to look into that C-Clear, and probably check out the Riffe mask. For $60, it's worth a shot!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I know this sounds strange, but I have started using baby shampoo. I have all the other no fogs but sometimes the residue burns my eyes. That baby shampoo works great for me and my children. I like to put it in the mask when it is dry and let it sit for 2 minutes then wash it out. If you dont get it all out so what. Its doesnt burn your eyes. Plus...Its 2 bucks for a big bottle. Try it, if it doesnt work you are only out 2 bucks.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

dsar592 said:


> I know this sounds strange, but I have started using baby shampoo. I have all the other no fogs but sometimes the residue burns my eyes. That baby shampoo works great for me and my children. I like to put it in the mask when it is dry and let it sit for 2 minutes then wash it out. If you dont get it all out so what. Its doesnt burn your eyes. Plus...Its 2 bucks for a big bottle. Try it, if it doesnt work you are only out 2 bucks.


That is one of the recommendations listed in the article WhackUm posted. I'm definitely going to give that a shot. Like you said, if it doesn't work I'm only out a couple of bucks.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

bigspoon17 said:


> That is one of the recommendations listed in the article WhackUm posted. I'm definitely going to give that a shot. Like you said, if it doesn't work I'm only out a couple of bucks.


It works. AND its nice for getting the salt off if you have a freshwater rinse on board your boat!:thumbup:
There is not much MAGIC about defoging a mask.....you just have to get the glass CLEAN. Any particles (salt,dust,oil) will allow the water vapor to condense on the glass....if the glass is perfectly clean and smooth, the vapors cannot attach or condense.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> It works. AND its nice for getting the salt off if you have a freshwater rinse on board your boat!:thumbup:
> There is not much MAGIC about defoging a mask.....you just have to get the glass CLEAN. Any particles (salt,dust,oil) will allow the water vapor to condense on the glass....if the glass is perfectly clean and smooth, the vapors cannot attach or condense.


Would it be right to assume that my forehead should never touch the glass?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

You may be exhaling slightly through your nose. I fought the same problem and constant mask leaks for years before I finally figured it out - I'm a nose breather. How did I fix it? I got really really good at clearing my mask.:thumbup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I use a high volume mask and have solved 95% of my my fogging problems. Sometimes, even my high volume mask will fog when I hit unusually cold water in the summer. Since my face is still hot, the mask will tend to fog up. I resolve the problem by removing or flooding my mask to cool my face a bit. Once I clear the mask, the fogging problem will resove itself.

+1 on the baby shampoo as a mask defoger. Tests by a scuba magazine indicate it's almost as effective as the high dollar products. It does not last as long as the highest rated product but that's not a problem since I apply it prior to each dive. I also rinse my mask off with drinking water prior to each dive....most of the times. 

The C-Clear sounds like a great product and was not included in the tests I mentioned above.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Baby shampoo is all we use on my boat.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

I used to use shaving cream. Put a small amount on the inside glass and polish it with a rag. before each dive. It works. Try it on your bathroom mirror at home first. HTH Bob


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

On my SCBA mask (firefighting) I found that plain old cheap white toothpaste works pretty well. I guess it has the same effect as the shaving cream. It still might fog a little, but better than no visibility.


----------

